# Peperomia



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, since this is a great place to find new things and Peperomia seem to do so well in Vivs, I thought I would see what is out there and maybe spark some interest in the genus.

Here's what I have in my collection. Show us what you have!

http://www.cloudjungle.com/shop/catalog/a0f53a2f-8889-4703-a1c5-7d53890686c6.aspx


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Well since I gave Antone his f**k milk got broms? sig here's your new one

F**k milk got peperomia?!

Nice collection man!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

:lol: 
I can't stand milk but I love Peps. Antone's should be Dischidias since that's his passion. Used to be mine but I have finally realized I can't seem to keep them all going through the winter.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Great stuff Harry. Those are some well grown plants too.

Thought I would add on a few others that you don't have posted.

Here's is one I just found in a garden shop years ago. Still looks nice as a grown out plant









Here's an unknown one from Peru. It is a trailing one. The picture doesn't capture the velvety and quilted surface. It is one of my favorites in this group








Here's a really tiny unknown one from the Cordillera del Condor in Peru. After 7 years of growing it, the leaves have never gotten any larger.








Here is the same plant next to a quarter. Makes P. prostrata look big! lol


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well if your are interested in trades I'm your man! That last species is awesome!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Manuran said:


>


I swore out loud when I saw this picture. :shock: 

Put me on the list for a trade on this one too!

I'll add 2...

*Pep. sp. from Costa Rica*









*Pep. reptilis* (a bit leggy from not enough light)


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Antone, I have that small Peperomia sp Costa Rica although I had no name on it. I haven't got a picture of it yet but it is small and delicate.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Not to steal this thread, but I love pileas. How closely related are these guys?

Edit: My mistake, they are apparently not really related at all... Don't know what I was thinking about.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've got around 5 small trailing peps, including the sp. CR one (or at least similar to it) like Antone posted.

I adore peps!









Pep. spcies and Pep. sp. 'Jamaca' (ABG stock)









Another view of 'Jamaca'









Another red stemmed mystery species, this time from Black Jungle stock, and likely the CR species you guys have









My all time favorite trailing pep... P. hernadifolia! Unfortunately my stock plant died... I just hope the cuttings I sent out are still doing well so I can get some back or get it from someone who got it from someone who got if from me who got it from Ron of ABG 

I've got some more of the typical caperata, and some other misc. but no pics, and they aren't super different anyways. I'd like to expand my peperomia collection, but currently my jewel orchids and gesneriads (*cough* antonemadethisworse *cough*) are taking up most of my growing space, and growing trailers has proven tricky as they tend to all grow into each other and I've started to seperate them out into seperate clear containers to grow in so I can keep track of them :shock: 

Manuran... get propagataing! I want lots of those too! Harry... I already knew I wanted many of those species from you so you know I'll bug you at some point  Once I switch over to capillary matting my collection will be SO much easier to handle and I'll have to raid you all for cuttings


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Peperomia and Pilea are not of the same family. Peperomia are in the family Piperaceae and Pilea are members of the Urticaceae family. Pellionia are also in the Urticaceae family. I alo have many Pilea and like them allot. I haven't gone through what I still have and what I don't. I have a couple that I really like so I will post them later on another thread.

Corey, I'll be ready when you are!


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all,

The 2 Peruvian ones are pretty slow growing for me. I could probably come up with a single division of each once a year. I'll definitely mark you folks down, but it will take me a bit of time.

Harry, here's what I have always referred to as P. puteolata. 









The one you refer to as P. puteolata, I've always just called aff. puteolata. These are the bottom scrambling leaves. When it grows upright, it looks pointed and colored just like yours. 









If anyone feels they have an answer to the identity of my two, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I believe puteolata is a variable species depending on environment. I believe both of those are puteolata. I have had many forms of this plant and many variations on the same plant.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Harry,

Thanks. I can certainly see where it may be a variable species we are working with. 
These two clones have stayed very consistant though. No matter what conditions I have grown them in, they always look similar. And in this case, the conditions are very similar as they are growing right next to one another.

But, I'll just keep tagging them as both P. puteolata as you suggest.
Thanks again.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Have you ever seen a spadix? Would it be OK to post your pictures to the Peperomia group to see what some of the folks think that know much more than I do.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

that would be great. thanks. I'll check if there is a spadix or two right now
Thanks again.

Chuck


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

I vote to add this to the "good plant threads" sticky.

Seems to me linked threads for Orchids, Broms, Ferns and Mosses each would be great ideas for the sticky as well.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

> Here's a really tiny unknown one from the Cordillera del Condor in Peru. After 7 years of growing it, the leaves have never gotten any larger.


Manuran, I think this is Peperomia emarginella.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Great! Thanks so much!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It's apparently a widespread species found in Central and South America as will as many islands such as Jamaica and Hispaniola.

I found this on kingsnake


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

?? Is that a photo of P. emarginella?
If it is, I'm pretty sure for a few reasons that mine is not the same.

I do appreciate the effort though.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I would like to hear your reasons. It may help me to identify it. Also, there are at least 4 other variants that used to be listed seperately but are now listed as the species.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Harry,

It really helped that the size of your posted image is good. One trait that is apparent to me (and maybe because I have the first plant) is that the leaves always comes in pairs and the P. emarginella comes singly (bottom right has a new growth). The leaves on mine actually come to a "point", yours not so. Just the size and spacing of the hairs on the edge of the leaf seem very different to me.
Lastly (and this might not be the most evident in my photo) there is pubescence on the surface of the leaf. In the P. emarginella photo you provided you can see the granular texture of the surface. Granted some of these traits can vary with culture (and I know you said P. emarginella is widespread). Still, I would guess they are different. Of course I'm no expert on these and I guess the only way to really tell would be through the inflorescence. 

That is one interesting species you posted and whether it turns out to be one in the same or not, I would love to find a piece.

Thanks again. I hope what I've written helps.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Manuran, that is very helpful. P emarginella does have alternating leaves and never in pairs from what I have read so it does seem yours is different. I have posted the pictures to the Peperomia group to see if they have any idea. Guido on there is very good at providing id's if you can get his attention.

I will defintely let you know what I find. I want both species now. :wink:


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I recently purchased this Peperomia from eBay. It rally looks allot like P argyreia but it has smaller leaves. This could be a sport or a hybrid or even cultural. But, it's cool!


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I love that one, Harry! (edit: That subtly translates as Gimme!)


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I will take some leaves and see if it propagates from leaves like capreata and argyeria.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Harry, just add it to my wish list :roll: You know... I'd almost say it looks like it could be something like an argyreia x capertata... both relatively common, caps would give it smaller leaves and the interesting veination while the argyreia gives it the silver and more of the leaf shape and texture?


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

My favourite pep is one i have at home. It has light green 100% round almost translucent (sp?) leaves. They're a big as finger nail. 

I have no idea what it's called, but i've seen it on some rainforest pics.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Picture may help. Sounds like it could be rotundifolia.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

heres one everyone should know


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

NathanB said:


> heres one everyone should know


Hate to bump this, but DOES anyone what that plant is? The viv I bought is full of it


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

Peperomia caperata


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Van Robinson said:


> Peperomia caperata


Thanks! Grows like a weed and my leucs seem to like swaying back and forth on top of the leaves


----------

